# Animal Stak 1 vs. Animal Stak 2...huh?



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2005)

What's the difference between the two? Still the same crap? I am thinking of doing a ph cycle. Any comments? Any better cycles? I have to watch becuase I am competing and need to watch the substances I take becuase of drug testing.


----------



## machinehead (Apr 17, 2005)

the difference is: animal stak 1 - it's blend of pro hormones, animal stak 2 - blend of natural things.

the products crap and useless, save your money for another things (search in this forum, someone post a thread about that)


----------

